# TTS Turbo upgrade.



## Senator (Mar 4, 2009)

Need advice from all you turbo heads out there.
If you were to upgrade TTS turbo what would you go to?

My current thinking is GT2871R.


----------



## Alva8193 (Dec 12, 2008)

I myself am probably going to go with a gt3076r, same lag as a 3071 with higher hp capability and its not too big


----------



## aleicgrant (Oct 17, 2005)

ok stop you are making me insanely jealous. At least open up your checkbook and help me get my DP


----------



## bdzy88 (Apr 7, 2009)

Extremely Interested to see how you go with this one larry!


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

I think you need to decide what power you want to aim for and how much drivability you retain. Go too big and you might introduce what might be an unacceptable amount of lag.


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

For the money it would cost you to increase the size of your turbo and make it even half way reliable, surely you sould just sell the TTS and buy a RS? :roll:


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

A descent turbo upgrade up to 380 hp will kost you ±16.500,- Euro.
380>+ hp will cost you 20.000,- Euro and more because you need inside upgrades.


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

SimonQS said:


> For the money it would cost you to increase the size of your turbo and make it even half way reliable, surely you sould just sell the TTS and buy a RS? :roll:


agreed.


----------



## mikef4uk (Jan 15, 2006)

R5T said:


> A descent turbo upgrade up to 380 hp will kost you ±16.500,- Euro.
> 380>+ hp will cost you 20.000,- Euro and more because you need inside upgrades.


What is the 'accepted limits' for standard pistons and connecting rods? I know the 1.8T engine needs connecting rods when the output gets to about 320hp


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

420bhp is possible without touching the internals using a garrett gt30,MRC Tuning do a full kit with mapping/fitting for 5k.


----------



## bdzy88 (Apr 7, 2009)




----------



## Senator (Mar 4, 2009)

conneem said:


> I think you need to decide what power you want to aim for and how much drivability you retain. Go too big and you might introduce what might be an unacceptable amount of lag.


Thanks conneem for distilling my query to its essence.
Not interested in top power...after all as Mitchy will attest it is only driven by a Little Old Lady from Sydney 

The APR Stg II has really reinforced the mid range and I just want to take that to its natural conclusion.

Someone with the knowledge...on another forum has suggested the GT2860R or RS.....better low to mid range power and torque production


----------



## Senator (Mar 4, 2009)

SimonQS said:


> For the money it would cost you to increase the size of your turbo and make it even half way reliable, surely you sould just sell the TTS and buy a RS? :roll:


Why, on earth would you do that.
Reliability, with the right choice is not a problem in the least...with the right engineering and installation there is absolutely no engineering reason why the new installation cannot be as reliable OR more reliable than OEM.

Audi have built a product that will fulfill it specified use but within NO real defined paramaters so as to be able to factor the lowest common denominator (this is why tuners can get what they get out of Stg I remapping) but within VERY defined constraints.
i.e. The engine/drivetrain needs to be able to hang together totally within warranty, thereafter in a way that will not invoke stray extended warranty claims and not besmirch the reputation of VAG.

I have none of these constraints.

I control the way the car is driven
I control the manner in which the car is serviced
AND I control the resale.

Therefore I can engineer the specification taking into account the highest common denominator.

BTW what is the point of getting a RS and then modding it up to the cost of an R8?


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

actually he is right, if you mod it like senator you can get your money back with the gas you save. 54mpg freeway ftw!


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

Senator said:


> SimonQS said:
> 
> 
> > For the money it would cost you to increase the size of your turbo and make it even half way reliable, surely you sould just sell the TTS and buy a RS? :roll:
> ...


I dont disagree, you can make a TTS easily as fast as a RS with a bigger turbo etc. But for what cost? I would suggest a big turbo converstaion on a TTS (and making it last more than a couple of hundred miles) would be twice the cost of switching to an RS, also:

1. There is no replacement for displacement, a TTS will never have the potential of an RS power wise

2. Things like suspension and brakes are already sufficient for that type of power and performance

3. RS is a hell of a lot rarer than a TTS

If you want a fast car, start of with a fast car in the first place. If you need to drop £10k / £20k to get the performance you want, then you bought the wrong car to start with.


----------



## Senator (Mar 4, 2009)

Sorry Simon you miss my point completely.

I bought a TTS (instead of a M3) during the first obvious weeks of the WFC, in September 09.
Audi (in this country anyway) had not sold a car in weeks and was offering discounts that will hopefully not appear again.
The RS was a year (in this country) from being released.
If I want something and can afford it, and have done my research...I buy it.
I like modding cars and that is why I am here after all. 
In Australia the TTRS has a 50% premium on a TTS and in fact a M3 or C63 is much cheaper.
As far a CC's go my daily drive is a 6 litre producing 500+ hp and about to be supercharged because it is slower than the TTS is at the moment.

Sorry but if I was after exclusivity or status the TTS would not have even been on my radar.

It was primarily about modability and the satisfaction to be derived from investing in a project.


----------



## fuscobal (Jul 19, 2009)

The best upgrades from a K04 would be GT 3071 and 3076. They do offer a very good amount of power but being so big the low end torque will suffer. I wouldn't advise anyone using the car as a daily drive to go bigger than K04 on a 2.0 liter engine. This turbocharger will probably be a better match for the new 2.5 TFSI. A TTS only needs full exhaust, intake, software and upgraded fuel pump to get to 360-380HP. These mods cost about 4000Euros wich in my opinion is not bad at all. That amount of power is plenty and you also get to keep reasonable low-end torque and reliability. Going bigger turbo you will get to 500HP but will loose low end comfort and you will seriously stress the drivetrain and gearbox if doing drag races. Now, for the limits of the internals, TTS has pretty good internals wich hold just fine until 500-550NM. First to be changed while reaching this limit would be the rods wich can easily be bent during extended stress periods (like track days) and also if the tuners tries to get full boost lower than 3500RPMs. For aftermarket rods you will have several versions like : IE (cheapest and pretty good at about 350$), Wossner, Carillo (world's best and indestructible but very expensive)...
If you want to be safe you can also look at pistons from : Je Pistons, Wossner, Pauter...
For camshafts you have the Schricks but few people tried them and don't know if software tuners have enough experience for them so you're walking in uncharted territory
There have also recently appeared valve & springs kits for going to over 8000RPMs 
For the turbo kit the cheapest option is ATP turbo wich sells a kit with GT30xx + downpipe + CAI + fittings for 3000+ $ . Still don't know for sure what injectors they use since there's been quite a debate on the fact that RS4 and Bugatti veyron injectors are not that much better than TTS/S3 ones !


----------



## Nick225TT (Oct 13, 2004)

fuscobal said:


> For the turbo kit the cheapest option is ATP turbo wich sells a kit with GT30xx + downpipe + CAI + fittings for 3000+ $ .


The ATP kit for the 1.8T has had some very bad reviews :x


----------



## fuscobal (Jul 19, 2009)

Yes, I know, I had 1.8T before 2TFSI. Still, with the 2TFSI kit I haven't seen so many complaints but for a bigger price the guy can go with more reputable companies from US. European companies charge you an arm and a leg !


----------



## egi (Feb 23, 2009)

try meth or water injection. aquamist. i've read someone in this forum has done this mod.

Anyway, i've read from a different forum that the GT2860R (APR Stage 3) would be smoother than the K04, since the K04 has this sudden "burst" of torque..


----------

